# Hello, I'm NO GROW



## NO GROW (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello everyone, They call me NO GROW. Stop in an say hi.

I have been on this sight for a while and I have really grown to love it.

Fav. color..............RED

Hobbies............Growing, working out, swimming, fishing, and camping.

Occupation..............I play poker

I am the Snake (stoners arcade) champion. Want some come get some.LOL

Nice to meet all of you and I will see you all in the threads.

Now show me some love and have fun posting in my thread.....


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi No Grow! Let me be the first to say hello here.You have been very helpful to folks here,( mostly in a non-growing kind of way ) and let me tell you there is hope for those with no grow! Hell, I'll send you some bell pepper seeds and a bottle of water to get you started.

J/K man- see you around  .


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn, I get no love from my fellow rollituppers.

What's going on here.

Thanks Shamegeme........


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 13, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Damn, I get no love from my fellow rollituppers.
> 
> What's going on here.
> 
> Thanks Shamegeme........


Haha, yeah you do. Props, man. ​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 13, 2007)

Only if you like Pink Floyd though hahaha​


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 13, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> Only if you like Pink Floyd though hahaha​


 
Not really, but if you will be my friend.......LMAO


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 13, 2007)

WILL YOU STAY WITH ME FOREVER MR. BEAN???!!! Yeah Ill be your friend.​


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 14, 2007)

Come on guys..........I need to feel some love....


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

show us your buds big boy that will get you on our radar


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 14, 2007)

I still love you!!!!!!! 
Does that feel a little better... 
Or do you want a puff on this FATTY to. I know that will make you feel better........


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 14, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> show us your buds big boy that will get you on our radar


 
I did and you made fun of them.......LMAO.........


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 14, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> I still love you!!!!!!!
> Does that feel a little better...
> Or do you want a puff on this FATTY to. I know that will make you feel better........


 
I love you to man......


----------



## Arrid (Jul 14, 2007)

For some reason your name reminds me of the umpire in tennis. 

"No love!" but it'd be "No Grow!"


Fuck knows what i'm saying.
i'm a wee bit stoned.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

hello friend

here is the love you asked for....

**LOVE**


----------



## Arrid (Jul 14, 2007)

Eeeehh?

Thank you


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 14, 2007)

Arrid said:


> Eeeehh?
> 
> Thank you


 
Thank you....LOL

Give me time, I was watering my girls.

Thanks lumberjack..


----------



## Arrid (Jul 14, 2007)

haha.

Are they not women yet??


----------



## Arrid (Jul 14, 2007)

btw check out the banner thing on the contests bit.
tell me what you think of mine. 

p.s. NO GROW eats the livers of young men.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 14, 2007)

Well they have lots of hair....

But they are 5-6 weeks from mature.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 14, 2007)

Cool.
And woo!

Grow grow growww!!!!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay who made fun of No Grow? The size of a man's bud is a personal thing.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 14, 2007)

mogie said:


> Okay who made fun of No Grow? The size of a man's bud is a personal thing.


 
Exactly, I cry myself to sleep at night.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

dood....I can taste my farts...and I cant smell my burps...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 17, 2007)

whats up no-grow...have'a nice day


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)

hello my friend. i love you.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> hello my friend. i love you.


 
Giggles.....OH stop it FDD you make me blush.....


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 20, 2007)

reeffermadness said:


> dood....I can taste my farts...and I cant smell my burps...



UMMMM, I'm sorry I think....confused:


----------



## Kief Reefer (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a student in college right now, but I would major in cannabis if I could. What I have done is set up a myspace and blogsite for potheads, but it focuses mainly on trying to get mainstream America in the know. Check it out, cause I need advice on how to make it fancier. 

MySpace.com - Kief - 70 - Male - OKLAHOMA CITY, Oklahoma - www.myspace.com/drkiefreefer
Marijuana- Re:Legalize

Let's talk pot.


----------

